# Groomer Busted



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I have been taking Puddles to PetSmart for over a year now. We use the same lady and only her. She knows I don't take no crap when it comes to my baby and she does a great job. 

Last Friday night I stopped in PetSmart for bones. Like most people, I had to see what and who was getting groomed. It was around 8pm and only one girl was there with a small shiz tzu. I always stand back so they can't really see me and OMG. The groomer was being so rough and mean, looked like he was chocking. I grabbed hubby and made him look. I walked closed and the dog saw me, the eyes were so so so sad. So me (the one that don't say much) walked right in there. 

ME="Hey, do you need some help holding him" 
GROOMER ="No I'm fine, if we can get finished here" with a smart voice
ME ="Well you don't look fine, your killing the poor baby" 
GROOMER ="Are you a professional groomer"
ME = "No, and from the looks of things, your not"
GROOMER = "You need to leave"
ME = "Oh I am, but I will be back tomorrow to speak with my groomer"

The next day, I was there. My groomer asked where Puddles was. I said this is not about you or I, it's about last night. I told her and she called the manager. I was called the next day and informed that this lady will never groom another dog alone and they all had a meeting.

It's been a week and I still can't forget that little face, wanting me to save him. I will continue to peek in at the doggie grooming stations.









I was also informed my groomer is quiting in Feb to open her own business about 30 miles from me. I'm going to purchase grooming products from PetSmart and the manager has approved 2 grooming classes. Poor Puddles don't know what lies ahead for him.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!!! I am in awe of what you did!!!! Way to go!!!!!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm glad you stepped in. It saved a lot of dogs from the hands of that person! You ARE awesome!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Good for you!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

You should have finished up with a swift punch to the throat.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> You should have finished up with a swift punch to the throat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That is just awful about that groomer!!! I am SO glad you said something. Way to go!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so happy that you intervened when you did! Who knows what would have happened if you hadn't!!! There was a story on the news here recently about grooming places that have unlicensed people grooming! I have also heard about accidents that happen when that leash thing is on the dog while the dog is on the table and the groomer walks away... I think it is outrageous and irresponsible. Kudos on your kind deed!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> You should have finished up with a swift punch to the throat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would go for a choke and a pull so she sees what it feels like


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Good Job







you are so brave







you saved a lot of dogs from being abused.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

There should be more people like you in this world.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

WAY TO GO!!
what u did was unbelievably great!!!
"groomers" like that (if we can call it groomer) should be arrested!!!

what you did was awesome not only for that poor little fluffbutt, but for lots of other doggies!!!

congratualtions!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I knew this was going to be bad..
I am so glad you walked in there, what a b*&^h!
I am thinking of that poor little dogs face too.
Too bad you couldn't have found the owner!!!
Why do people do that job if they are so hateful??
I'll never understand.
Next time I go I will check out the groomers too and hopefully don't have to save another dog like you.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Well done!!!! Its sad and worrying to think what can go on behind the scenes. I bet if the dogs owner had known what was going on she would have been so up set.
Maybe groomers that come to the home are the best option then we can see what they are doing all the time??!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You did great.







And you're very gutsy.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Good Grief, why does someone get involved in such a delicate job needing patience if they don't have the "fondness" and "love" that it takes to be a groomer. Surely there is another field she could have gone into besides grooming. Maybe a beautician! LOL







Just kidding, but at least the customer could say something to her when she was behaving inappropriate!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Thank you for speaking up for all of the abused dogs at the hand of this "groomer".


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Great intervention!







I am glad you helped to stop that mean lady!!!!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Good job







IMHO the groomer should have been fired....and never be able to get another grooming job.



I've never taken Izzy or Chipper to be groomed. I learned, right along with them, how to do everything that they need done. I just don't want to leave them with a groomer.....and I'm free.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

We are so proud of you.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

You ROCK







We need more people like you. I like to interview groomers and go in and peek. I also like places that are "open" so you can see what is going on with all the babies. 

Where are you taking grooming classes? I think I need to take them - I don't think I am brushing Louis' teeth correctly. Well I have difficulty with the front teeth - ok - I never get them unless my husband is holding his lips open.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Good job, that poor baby was probably so scared, I would of hated to see that. Hooray for you


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

How brave of you! Good job!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a great thing you did for that poor little dog and any others who may have suffered at that person't hands. Well done


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Go Cheryl!







Go Cheryl!







Go Cheryl!









I would have probably hung around and informed the little doggie's owner. There is no cause for that sort of behavior. If the groomer dislikes her job she should find another one.......like paperwork and not working with doggies or humans.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

GOOD for you!!! It still floors me that any person thinking they are a groomer would stand behind GLASS and think they can treat a dog like that. SAD!

Melanie


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Good Job. Thanks for speaking up for all the animals she may have come in contact w/o you stepping in.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm going to check the groomers everytime I'm at Petsmart. Thanks for the info,


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks every one for your nice words.








My 1st thoughts was Puddles, it could have been him. (Mess with my dog and your it)











> Where are you taking grooming classes? I think I need to take them - I don't think I am brushing Louis' teeth correctly. Well I have difficulty with the front teeth - ok - I never get them unless my husband is holding his lips open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as the teeth cleaning, maybe your Vet can show you how and watch you do it. 

When the manager called me back, I was talking about how good Eve (my groomer) was and no one else there would be taking her place when she left. That I was going to try and groom him myself. He then offered to allow me to work with Eve several times and learn the basics. Told him I had no hard feelings with PetSmart and would be back, trusted he handled the matter. The funny thing, he asked me to report to him wrong activity I may see. Ya bet Ya!!

I guess I should have waited for the owner, but I could see things were getting heated up and best for me to leave.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You go girl!!! On behalf of all the little doggies that could have been hurt, THANK YOU!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> I have been taking Puddles to PetSmart for over a year now. We use the same lady and only her. She knows I don't take no crap when it comes to my baby and she does a great job.
> 
> 
> It's been a week and I still can't forget that little face, wanting me to save him.
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Way to go!!!! Poor little guy.

A good friend of mine that shows Lhasa Apsos (who I've known for about 30 years) grooms at PetSmart and she is the only one I trust with my girls (if I don't have time to do them myself).

I once took Lacie and Sandy was supposed to do her, but Sandy had an emergency and had to leave and another groomer did her. When I picked Lacie up, she seemed to be begging me to not take her there again. And I haven't. No matter how busy I get, I make time to do my own grooming.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm glad you said something, I don't know if I could have spoken up.
GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*You ROCK!! Oh, and I agree with Cary!! Should have drop kicked her!!*



*Marie & Pacino*


----------

